

Show HN: A Chrome Extension Wallet that makes small BTC transactions super easy - rubixify
http://www.sparecoins.io/download

======
aqme28
I like it. One thing I would add though is the ability to display your
receiving address as a QR code, since I generally use my phone for BTC
transactions.

------
supercrypt
The way you hash passwords is wrong, and worst by someone involved in bitcoin.
var passwordDigest = Crypto.SHA256( $scope.password )

~~~
locksley
Thanks for the feedback. We're following [https://code.google.com/p/crypto-
js/#SHA-2](https://code.google.com/p/crypto-js/#SHA-2)

Could you let us know how it's incorrect? Otherwise, feel free to make a pull
request on
[https://github.com/BitcoinMafia/SpareCoinsExt](https://github.com/BitcoinMafia/SpareCoinsExt)

~~~
supercrypt
You should suspend your project until you understand enough crypto to
implement a cryptocurrency wallet. Follow the cryptocat project to understand
the risk you are facing.

------
reganrob
So how does this actually work? The private keys are stored offline?

~~~
locksley
Your encrypted private keys are stored in Chrome Storage, they are encrypted
via your password digest so your password is never stored.

